# Ashwood Motor Identify Specs HELP!



## Chin0 (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello. I just got a motor from a guy in Canada. Its a axial flux motor made by Ashwood Electric Motors. any of you guys have any experience on this motors? I would love to know peak power and torque, max rpm and any other info would be appreciated. The guy said its 18Kw continuous for air cooling. There is a pic where the serial is readable. Thanks


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

According to a news release,
Ashwoods Electric Motors is now part of Dana TM4.
You could try contacting them, but since you're not a manufacturer considering buying hundreds of motors, a response seems unlikely.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

With the acquisition by Dana TM4, none of the old Ashwoods information is posted by them any more; however, various sites still have material posted. For instance, oerlikon has a brochure, showing motors which match the Dana TM IPM 200 series motors in naming and appearance. There's quite a bit of detailed information in the IPM 200 series brochure. The Dana TM4 IPM 120 is probably the Ashwoods IPM 120, as well, again with a brochure. There's even an Ashwoods motor integrated with a reduction geared hub by Oerlikon Fairfield that is now (Dana) Spicer Electrified 7HE e-Hub Drive. Unfortunately, none of this helps with Chin0's motor, because all of these appear to be different designs from this motor.

An older bit of news coverage is this article from Green Car Congress:
Ashwoods launches cost-effective, high performance axial flux electric motor
It shows a motor similar in appearance to what Chin0 has. Since this 2013-vintage motor is an axial flux design, and the recent IPM 200 and IPM 120 are internal permanent magnet designs that appears to be radial flux, they are essentially unrelated. A comment on the article included some specs, apparently from the Ashwoods website of time:


> The website example shows it is capable of 50 ft*lbs of torque at 0 RPM with a maximum peak power of approximately 20 hp at 2500 RPM (42 ft*lbs) and 90+% efficiency packaged in a 72V, 42 lb module not including the power source for only $1,014.00.


The Wayback Machine has archived content from the Ashwoods Electric Motors website up to 2019 Jul 24; it was later replaced by a redirect to Dana TM4. One could browse back to earlier versions and perhaps find details of this early Ashwoods motor. For instance, I picked the 2014 Nov 10 capture, and found an "ELMO" series that looks like the same motor, although it is rated for much lower than 18 kW; the specs match the peak power specs in the comment on the article. You could compare appearance and dimensions to find a matching motor, and see what the spec sheets say. It might be a later and higher-voltage version of the same motor, producing similar torque but at higher speed, for more power. I checked later versions of the same page up to 2015 May 09 and just found the same information; the higher-voltage variants were still "undergoing testing".

As of 2016 Jan 13, the motor lineup included both the original axial flux motors and the new IPM motors. The axial-flux motors came in ELMO-S and ELMO-D versions; you could compare their appearance and dimensions to your motor to find a potential match, but it looks like the "S" and "D" refer to single or dual rotors, and the one in this thread looks like the single. My guess would be an ELMO-S112 rated at 72 V... and the 18 kW is peak, not continuous.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

It looks like the failed Morgan EV3 (battery-electric three-wheeler) was going to use these Ashwoods axial-flux motors, although the automotive press reports on the vehicle provided no useful information about the motor (or motors, but likely just one driving the rear wheel). It would have had to be a "D" motor for enough power.


----------



## Chin0 (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks brian_. Sorry for late guys. I appreciate all the help. Brian_, the Elmo you mentioned looks a lot like mine, but theres a little detail. My motor has a splinned shaft, maybe higher power motor? If u go to their actual website they use splinned shaft on the higher torque and power motors so, i hope mine is the same case. Any thughts?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Chin0 said:


> Thanks brian_. Sorry for late guys. I appreciate all the help. Brian_, the Elmo you mentioned looks a lot like mine, but theres a little detail. My motor has a splinned shaft, maybe higher power motor? If u go to their actual website they use splinned shaft on the higher torque and power motors so, i hope mine is the same case. Any thughts?


The splined shaft could also have been a special-order option.


----------



## PawelB (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi, 
a year ago I wanted to buy D576 (400V / 150Nm / 50KW peak) ideal for my motorbike project, For some short time, on the Ashwoods website, there was even an individual motor configurator. Unfortunately after the merger with DANA everything was removed. Why?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

PawelB said:


> For some short time, on the Ashwoods website, there was even an individual motor configurator. Unfortunately after the merger with DANA everything was removed. Why?


Like many other companies, Dana TM4 does not provide detailed technical information to the public, and the AshWoods products were brought in line with that after the acquisition. They want serious potential buyers to work with one of their technical sales consultants, and individuals possibly buying one unit - or just curious - are not of interest to them.

In this case, the motor is a model with is no longer available. There would be little purpose in Dana TM4 providing information about a motor which they don't sell, never made, and would not support.


----------

